# Preventative Serivices



## ldusek (Mar 12, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone knows....
Useing a Preventative code the ICD-9 Code is usual to be a
V70.0, V72.31, ect
Can we also use a secondary diagnosic code w/the "V" code???


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Mar 12, 2008)

Sure you can.....


----------



## Jackie Stack (Mar 12, 2008)

Correct, you can use additional Dx codes just make sure that your V code is the primary dx code.


----------

